# i was on realgm and...



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'neal (27.2 ppg, 10.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 36.2 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Elton Brand (18.2 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
SF Lamar Odom (13.1 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 5.9 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SG Eric Piatkowski (8.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.6 apg in 24.2 minutes) 
C Sean Rooks (3.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.4 apg in 11.9 minutes) 
PG Andre Miller (16.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 10.9 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
SF Corey Maggette (11.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.8 apg in 25.6 minutes) 
SG Bryant Stith (4.2 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
PG Keyon Dooling (4.1 ppg, 0.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 11.1 minutes) 
SG Quentin Richardson (13.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +65.4 ppg, +26.0 rpg, and +23.3 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (18.2 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
SF Lamar Odom (13.1 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 5.9 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SG Eric Piatkowski (8.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.6 apg in 24.2 minutes) 
C Sean Rooks (3.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.4 apg in 11.9 minutes) 
PG Andre Miller (16.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 10.9 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
SF Corey Maggette (11.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.8 apg in 25.6 minutes) 
SG Bryant Stith (4.2 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
PG Keyon Dooling (4.1 ppg, 0.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 11.1 minutes) 
SG Quentin Richardson (13.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.6 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: C Shaquille O'neal (27.2 ppg, 10.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 67 games) 
Change in team outlook: -65.4 ppg, -26.0 rpg, and -23.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to L.A. Lakers and L.A. Clippers being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and L.A. Clippers had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 719190
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
this is kinda bad, the only way the clippers are gonna get shaq is if they trade more than half their team! weird that its worked though.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

This is an idiotic trade. Why trade are whole team for Shaq? It makes no sense. In five years people will laugh at the idea of Elton Brand + Odom for shaq, but add in Andre3000 and all those other talented players and it is just retarded. Stupid trade.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

another twolvefan11 classic trade! ur trades get crazier and crazier mang.

i wonder if they lock up threads with outrageous trades?


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

listen people, i didnt mean to say that they would do this, i was just saying thats how high shaqs contract is, with that they could buy the whole clippers team!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> listen people, i didnt mean to say that they would do this, i was just saying thats how high shaqs contract is, with that they could buy the whole clippers team!


I understood that is the point you were trying to make.

It is interesting to see how much some players make. Shaq earns his money if we keep in mind the pay most NBA players receive.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

finally somebody understands!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

KG makes more than Shaq and gets kicked out of the first round every year while Shaq just 3peated. So I think Shaq earns what he makes.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Malakian</b>!
> KG makes more than Shaq and gets kicked out of the first round every year while Shaq just 3peated. So I think Shaq earns what he makes.


garnett is in the process of reconstructing his contract right now, so i didnt put him on there, but i would have if he wasnt gonna change it.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Garnett is about to make 27 million, if that is what you mean by restructuring.


----------

